# McDonough GA. - I.D.#7/22-3235 Winter F Y White



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

My I.D. # 7/22-3235 please refer to this number when inquiring about me.
Lost and stray animals are held at the Henry County Animal Care and Control Shelter for four business days in order to give their owners a chance to reclaim them. After that time period, adoptable animals are held as long as space allows.
Henry County Animal Shelter
McDonough, GA
770-288-PETS (7387)
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14279813


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

adorable!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

This pup is adorable..Anyone???


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Just a baby that needs some love.


----------



## mirlacca (Mar 15, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Is there no help for this poor baby?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

She deserves a better life. Anyone have a little spot for her?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

This pup is still listed. I am sure is running out of time..a big bump!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

any updates on this baby???


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Still listed on pf. I will see what I can find out.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

This poor pup is for sure still at the shelter and may have only until 2 tomorrow. Anyone..not much time..please help this young girl!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

She's go gorgeous I cannot believe she's still there...









Help for this baby please?!?!??!?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: McDonough GA. - I.D.#7/22-3235 Winter F Y Whit*








Please!!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: McDonough GA. - I.D.#7/22-3235 Winter F Y Whit*

Where are all the rescues?????


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: McDonough GA. - I.D.#7/22-3235 Winter F Y Whit*



> Originally Posted By: RenomanWhere are all the rescues?????


I just do not know


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: McDonough GA. - I.D.#7/22-3235 Winter F Y Whit*

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: McDonough GA. - I.D.#7/22-3235 Winter F Y Whit*

bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: McDonough GA. - I.D.#7/22-3235 Winter F Y Whit*

Winter is safe. I picked her up Fri after work. She was snappy to the other dogs at first but has calmed down and she loves all people.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: McDonough GA. - I.D.#7/22-3235 Winter F Y Whit*

Wonderful news!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: McDonough GA. - I.D.#7/22-3235 Winter F Y Whit*

Awesome...thanks for helping Winter!!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: McDonough GA. - I.D.#7/22-3235 Winter F Y Whit*

Thanks Dawn for helping her!!! Thats great news!!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: McDonough GA. - I.D.#7/22-3235 Winter F Y Whit*

Thanks Dawn for giving this little girl a chance.


----------

